# help me decide...



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I love small tanks, and I am about to start another, so I can keep more corals.

What's the better size for corals? a shallow reef or a deep reef?

19"L x 19"W x 19"H (just got it from Cam this morning) or









26"L x 26"W x 12"H (I got the metal stand) 









Any thoughts?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Why not both?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Crayon said:


> Why not both?


no room!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

You need to get the bigger tank for that stand. I don't know what you were thinking when you picked up the little one. I guess sell it and put the money towards the bigger tank.

Rarely have a heard anyone say, I wish I had went smaller.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> You need to get the bigger tank for that stand. I don't know what you were thinking when you picked up the little one. I guess sell it and put the money towards the bigger tank.
> 
> Rarely have a heard anyone say, I wish I had went smaller.


nonono, I am done with the big tank era...

I tried it all with unimaginable monster fishes except sharks, 80 wide, standard 120, 180, 250 wide. They were hard to move in and extremely hard to move out. The maintenance works were horrendous and that's just freshwater!

I have megalophobia now!

As for the little one I have in the picture, it is a nuvo 30

Currently my 40G is in the family room and I just want something small (around 30G) that can sit in the living room!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I know the problems with big tanks, hard to move and even harder to sell. But a lot of the cool SW fish require a huge tank.

I have a Nuvo, they are sweet all in ones that look good and are nice and clean looking. 


I think that the next and hopefully last will be a nice cube, something custom between 60 -100 gallons. I really like the redsea tanks but holy heck they are expensive. 

You then have to get your own lights and skimmer.


----------

